# Milwaukee Slot Car Show



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not in charge of this but received the flyer. 
It is now at a different location than the Crystal Ridge Ski Hill. 

Milwaukee Slot Car Show
Sunday December 2nd
New Location
Knights Of Columbus
3200 S. 103rd St GreenField, WI

Show starts at 9am & ends at 1pm
$4.00 admissionkids under 16 free
8ft tables $30- Helpers $10. Early Admission $15
setup 7-9am, For info call 414-771-8903
Day of show call 414-573-8903

if you need more info let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Show this weekend.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Isn't the big annual sale at Model Empire usually the first Sunday in December also?


----------



## garyj53 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Hey [email protected]*

I'm new to this hobby and am interested in finding out as much as I can. Is this show in Milwaukee just what I need?
I had a slot car set when I was young, a long time ago, but am a Dis. Vet. with nothing to do until I thought of a slot car set and hobby.
I've been looking at a Ninco Grand Am set to start off with because of the small space and price.
I had a Revell 1/32 set years ago and don't see too many muscle cars except for the older ones on ebay, but don't know if they will run decent on the newer tracks.
My email is: [email protected]. Any info you could give me for insight to get started would be appreciated. If you send an email put "Hobby Talk" in the subject line so I know it's from someone from this site. I get confused trying to find a chat room on here or somewhere to discuss things with people.
I think a Slot Car Show would be the best way for me to get started???

Enjoy
Gary J.


----------



## garyj53 (Nov 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not in charge of this but received the flyer.
> It is now at a different location than the Crystal Ridge Ski Hill.
> 
> Milwaukee Slot Car Show
> ...


Hi [email protected], I checked the Knights of Columbus website and they don't have anything posted for events, especially on Sunday the 2nd. Was this a quick change from the Crystal Ridge Ski Hill location to their location.
I'm very new to this hobby and am looking forward to meeting some people that can give me insights to slot racing. I had a set was I was much younger and miss it. I have too much time on my hands and would like to get into this sport.
I'm from Elkhorn, WI. Where are you located and will you be at the show?
I'm new to this site and find it hard to navigate to find someone somewhat close to my location for insight!
I believe my email addy should be avaliable to members here. It's [email protected] and if you should use it please put Hobby Talk in the subject line.

Thanks, hope to hear from you on the show at least.

Gary J.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Gary, yes this is a new location for Charlie's show. If you are going it would also be worth your time to take the short ride to Lucky Bob's Raceway which is just down the road at 60th and Forest Home. He has everything you may not find at the show.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Gary sorry for not getting back to you. I won't be able to attend this show. Although I would love to be there. I live in Amberg, WI about 3 1/2 hours north of Milwaukee. I know very little about the 1/43rd scale items. Tyco or Mattel is where my knowledge is. I would also reccommend hitting up Model Empire on W. Greenfield Ave. They are having their rummage sale as Doba was stating. It is from noon-4pm


----------



## garyj53 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks [email protected], I'll make it a point to keep all of Sunday open to check these places out.
I myself am looking to get into the 1/32 scale sets. That's what I used to have many "Decades" ago.
I never much cared for the little pocket sized cars, although it's something to consider since I don't have a big room for a nice set-up.
But the set I'm looking at will fit on a sheet of plywood and I have some room off to one side for expansion.
Like I said, I'm new to all of this now and have to learn everyting including car maintenamce, tips and tricks and what to look for in cars........
Hope to find someone who has the knowledge to help get me started !

Thanks Again..........

Gary


----------

